# Dash parts



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well,they are on the way.Individual and multi packs of T-Dash chassis partsThe chassis has been an outstanding success and we should expect the same from these new items.Tom Stumpf


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Glad to here it thank you for the update Tom ! And Lenny thank you for making them available ! Hank


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am IN


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice!!!

Call me Tom. I tried twice, no answer.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Sweet ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Which parts?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Good news, thanks for the update Tomster.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Which parts?


left front tire!
do not try to use anywhere else or the warranty will be void:wave:



Sounds good!!

I love parts


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Good news for slot-dom!

An old school form of product support that pays dividends.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Which parts?


armatures, bare gear plates, full gear plates with arm and gears, axles, crown gears.

Keep in mind that the gear plate is a drop in replacement for Aurora. A perfect way to upgrade an old chassis.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Are you gonna have the tires available...they work great and are nice replacements on the tjets


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

purple66bu said:


> Are you gonna have the tires available...they work great and are nice replacements on the tjets


yes, but not right now. Maybe in a month or so.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad to hear about parts becoming available... Keep those chassis coming though! My first Dash chassis should be on a lit up Dash Chevelle by this weekend... I'm 99% sure it's going to work fine.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

purple66bu said:


> Are you gonna have the tires available...they work great and are nice replacements on the tjets





lenny said:


> yes, but not right now. Maybe in a month or so.


Great news. I'm excited about the other parts, but I'm in need of tires. I like the slip on silicones but they stretch and fall off during running if not taken of the rims between runnings. The T-DASH tires are a great replacement for my Thunderjets and JL/AW cars. The JL/AW skinny tires sweat their oil and become very hard and useless.

Thanks Dan, you've helped the T-Jet part of the hobby in many ways. Looking forward to getting parts and mixing them with the original Aurora Thunderjet chassis. Experimenting will be fun.

Randy.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Parts are good don't get me wrong, but I would rather just buy the complete chassis. 

I see the need for parts so I'm sure guys will be scooping em up. Especially gear complete plates.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*parts*

cool parts


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

The Dash Motorsports Chassis/Motor parts have been available now for about a week from JAG Hobbies... Dash Parts-Click here


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

thanks for the link


----------

